# Where is Jeannette Sorrel (Apollo's Fire)



## LAS (Dec 12, 2014)

We attended a concert of Apollo's Fire last night in Worcester, MA, and were very surprised to see no Jeannette Sorrel. No mention of her absence and no harpsichord either. That part seemed to be taken over by the bass and the lute.

Anyway, Google has been no help. She was mentioned in the program as "Artistic Director." Has she retired from performance? Is she sick?

Hoping someone knows.

Thanks in advance,

LAS


----------



## RICK RIEKERT (Oct 9, 2017)

She appeared last week at Carnegie Hall with the band and violinist Francisco Fullana in a program of works by Vivaldi and J. S. Bach.


----------

